# Does anyone design betta tattoos?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I want a new tattoo for my birthday. It'll be my 21st so I want something really special and I would love a tattoo of Kyon but looking really epic, maybe with a thai element to him or something thai related with him. I have a koi on my shoulder with japanese cherry blossom for example. Like with all tattoo designs I would need an outline and a coloured design. Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I can draw you up a design but I would (as I always suggest) that you get it remade into what your artist's style, it will look better because it is his style and I am not quite that great as an artist.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I know sena did one for herself, it was pretty cool, maybe check with her?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

My tattoo artist will probably want to sit with me anyway  she's amazing when it comes to checking with me all the tiny details. I'm just looking for an idea at the moment. I can't draw. (well I can, everyone can, but I'm bad at it!) so I would love something just as a visual.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I can give it a try too, but I agree withn Zergy


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

I've drawn tattoo's for people before :lol: About 4 people have my art on them now lol. I recently did a fake tattoo of my Betta on me, here is a picture~







I think it looked better in black and white xDD


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I also have my art on several people because I've designed some things but they were mostly skulls because I can actually draw them well. I started on a design but I think I'm going to scrap it for a different one.


----------

